# Do you like Hummel's Piano Music?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've seen Hummel grouped by detractors, with Medtner and Alkan as a deservedly underplayed composer that is "notey" and virtuosic for the sake of it. This got me curious the other way, since I'm fond of both Medtner() and Alkan. Those of you who know my tastes, know that I am fond of classicism as well, so not surprisingly, I'm having fun listening to a Hummel's op 106 piano sonata. On first impression, they remind me of more even keel versions of Weber's sonatas, which I like. They seem complex too! I am hopeful that it can be a focused kind of complexity... I am eager to learn more about him, and see if I just like him, or REALLY like him. I know that there are those of you on the forum who like his piano concertos, so I'll be checking those out.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm really digging that finale!

Another sonata movement


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Apparently he only published six piano sonatas that we know of today


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

I have always enjoyed Hummel although I only have 2-3 CDs.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hummel's piano music and orchestration don't quite work for me. I think it may be the idiom, because I get the same feeling of not-quite-right from Moscheles. Several composer-musicians of that period seem to have been trapped in the interstice between Classical and Romantic, in a style that became obsolescent soon after it began.

Some of Hummel's works for small ensemble, e.g. serenades, I enjoy.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've sampled the piano music of three of his contemporaries, Czerny(serious music), Dussek, and Weber. Weber is very good, but Hummel seems better than all three of them. I really like that D major sonata op 106. Its just such fleshed out classicism, with great charm!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I've sampled the piano music of three of his contemporaries, Czerny(serious music), Dussek, and Weber. Weber is very good, but Hummel seems better than all three of them. I really like that D major sonata op 106. Its just such fleshed out classicism, with great charm!


No muse whispered in Czerny's ear. Neither Dussek nor Weber fell into the interstice; I consider their music to be evolved Classical, Dussek from Haydn, Weber from Mozart.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Sadly many Classical era composers such as Hummel are overlooked by many simply because they are overshadowed by Haydn, Mozart, and Beethoven. I can't say that I enjoy Hummel's piano works as much as Beethoven or Mozart but I still find them quite good.


----------

